# Where to Start?



## KyMonArker (Oct 16, 2009)

I know this sounds bad! but Ive spent 20 years Wearing a Marine Corps uniform and I have no Idea where to start as far as What rod and reel set ups I need to start with. I can cast Pretty well with a baitcast and defiantely have time to practice now!

I love to fish rubber worms and brush hogs. I have alot of luck with them on the farm pond.

What kind of set ups do I need? Im in eastern Ky with some pretty good lakes near by.

What would my first 3 rod reel combos need to be. I prefer american made products but I know they are few and far between unfortunately.

Remember Im just getting started and Dont have Big Money to throw down. As of right now Im fishing a couple ugly sticks with 6000 abu garcia reels that are a few years old.


Thanks,
Scott


----------



## mike28nc (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, just guessing your fishing for bass.

1 - spinning rod and reel. (drop shot / shakey head) Bass pro has some good deals - Medium action 7'
2 - Crank bait rod and Reel (level wind/baitcaster) - Medium action 7'
3 - Worm rod (baitcaster) - Medium action 7'

I would use the rods you have for top water and spinner baits. 

Bass pro is a good place to find combos deals. Just remember that sometimes it pays to pay more. You can get a combo for 100 to 400 bucks. 

Mike


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 16, 2009)

FYI, there is nothing wrong with those Abu reels. Im a die hard Abu fan. 

here is what I have. 

$29 Shakespere UL spinning combo with 4lb mono. covers a jig under a bobber and some light jigging. it has caught countless baskets of panfish.

cheapo Sheels store brand medium spinning outfit with 8lb mono. this covers most of my top waters and most of my plastics. 

$10 pawn shop M/H Berkley Lightning rod with an Abu CB 6400 with 65LB braid. this covers anything large, crank baits, spinners, etc. 

In reality, I could add a handfull of rod/reel line combos to fill the gaps and should be using a different reel for my larger lures but it works for me. 

I started fishing again after taking about 15 years off. all I had the first two years was a $15 bait shop Spinning outfit. As I learned about new lures and techniques I realized I needed a different rod/reel or line and bought accordingly. Only you can decide what you need.


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 16, 2009)

I would go to either of these two locations - Gander Mountain.

Kentucky

Bowling Green, KY #391 725 Bluegrass Farms Blvd., Suite 1, Bowling Green, KY, 42104, 270-842-0855
Paducah, KY #390 3240 James Sanders Blvd., Paducah, KY, 42001, (270) 538-0444

The Gander Mountain Guide series rods are going to be your absolute best $ per value rod you can find. Google "gander mountain guide rod review" and spend a few hours reading reviews. You will find dozens and dozens of happy users. 

I would use the two abu's you have now and put one of them on a 6'6" - 7' medium heavy with 50 lb tuffline (original Salt and Pepper line), power pro or any other braided spectra you can find at a decent price. I go out of my way when I need too in order to find Spectra braid. Its that good! Put another Abu 600 on a medium or medium-light with 10lb Trilene XL. I like to find fast action on all my rods.

I would probably do these if I was to setup my rigs again.
https://tinyurl.com/yf3rwag

I would get the 6' 6" medium and medium heavy. If you don't care for the fast action you can go to the IM6 Gander line at $30 a stick but the tip is going to be a little bit slower.

Finally pick up an ultra-light combo such as this.
https://tinyurl.com/ygjj6hq
put 6lb trilene xl on this.

The "Ugly Stick Light" is a much better rod then the "Ugly Stick". An easy way to know the difference is make sure it has a cork handle. If you have a Dick's sporting goods you might want to take a quick look there. They are the only location I was able to find a 4' 6" ultra light fast action rod. Everyone has a 5' rod. Some of them are even fast action. But I wanted a tiny tiny tiny little whip stick and the "field and stream" (Dick's store line brand) was the only one I was willing to pay for. St. Croix also had one at 3x the price.

Whatever you choose spend some time with the rod in your hand. When you find one you like at whatever store take it over to the reel display and ask them to mate a abu reel too it so that you will know what it feels like in your hand.


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 16, 2009)

First off, SEMPER FI!!!!
I just bought a Bass Pro Pro Qualifier and have been very happy with it. It's a $100.00 reel that I found in the reconditioned section and got for $60.00. I have it a 6'6" Berkly Cherrywood. You can find some good buys in the reconditioned section.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 16, 2009)

As mentioned above by other members, it doesn't take a hi-dollar rig to catch fish. I have a Bass Pro XPS 7' MH spinning rig that has served me well, and I've used it for plastics, crankbaits, and the occasional topwater. It may not be specifically dialed-in for one particular technique, but it gets the job done. I have a Quantum Catalyst PTi (40 series) hanging on it, spooled with Yo-Zuri Hybrid 8# test, and it has also worked well. 


btw, thank you for your service! 8)


WW
USN(Ret)


----------



## russ010 (Oct 16, 2009)

all of these guys suggestions are great, and their right in that you don't need high end stuff to catch fish. I know a guy who only uses a Zebco 33 for all of his fishing and he hauls in some lunkers.

I would really suggest looking at the Skeet Reese rods - they are all $89 each and they are light. The berkley rods you get at walmart are good rods and I have a few, but when fishing all day long, they can get heavy (well they do when you're used to using light weight rods). 

As far as reels go, you get what you pay for. You can buy reels for 50-75, and they will last depending on how much you fish... but, if you fish as much as I do they won't last more than a couple years. Reels are what I splurge on if I can, and I've got 3 Daiwa Viento reels ($199 5 years ago when I bought them) and they are still going strong. 

I don't use spinning setups, but that's my personal preference. With the right rod/reel and line setup, you can cast a 1/16oz jig just as far as you can a 3/16oz.

If I knew then what I know now about rods/reels, here would be my main 3 rod/reel setups.

1. Texas/Carolina Rig worm & Jig fishing - Skeet Reese Tessera Jig/Worm Rod paired with Revo STX reel
2. Spinnerbaits/Senko/weightless worm fishing - Skeet Reese Spinnerbait rod paired with Revo STX reel
3. Crankbaits - Skeet Reese Crankbait rod paired with a Revo STX reel

Those are the reels I would use if I were just starting out, but right now I'm only buying the Skeet Reese Revo reels as well ($229 on ebay new).

Here are the Revo reels - I've tried out the STX and I really like them for the price, and right now they are on sale for $135. https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-RLCABUGAR.html

Here are the Skeet Reese Tessera Rods - I can get them cheaper (and you might can too) at Bass Pro shops with the 10% military discount... but at tacklewarehouse.com you can get it for the 89.99 with no tax and free shipping. https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-WNM.html


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 16, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I don't use spinning setups, but that's my personal preference. With the right rod/reel and line setup, you can cast a 1/16oz jig just as far as you can a 3/16oz.



Where the spinning set-up shines is when you want to take that 1/16 oz jig and flip it 1' off the side of the boat with a slip bobber setup.


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 16, 2009)

Semper Fi ! Gunny!!!

I just Bought a 1 season old ardent xs1000 for 60 bucks and its on a MH All Star 6' 6" rod. Yep I made out on that one plus its american made!


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 16, 2009)

KyMonArker said:


> Semper Fi ! Gunny!!!
> 
> I just Bought a 1 season old ardent xs1000 for 60 bucks and its on a MH All Star 6' 6" rod. Yep I made out on that one plus its american made!



awesome! its great getting new gear. Are you looking for a second setup or is this going to be your only setup for a while?


----------



## RStewart (Oct 16, 2009)

this is what i would get. They are $50 and are very sweet. In my opinion, this reel fishes as good as my buddies revo. My bro-in-law has 4 of these and they are going on 4 years old. My concern was how long they would last. I believe if you take care of a reel it will last a long time. I completely disassemble my reels once a year to thoroughly clean them and grease them and i oil them twice a month. 
https://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/fishing/reels_baitcast&start=8&selectedSKU=0112-40429-1000


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 17, 2009)

Im always looking!! Im goin to start looking for a flipping and jigging rig


----------



## gizfawfish (Nov 17, 2009)

If you go to your local dicks sporting goods there are berkely lightning rod combos in both baitcasting and spinning. THese are very good combos to start on. They are easy, cast well, and they hold up.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Seeing as you fish soft plastics a lot, I would be looking into a St. Croix Avid 6'8" med. extra fast. Retails for 170, but you can get them for around 90 - 110 used, and sometimes even less. Lifetime warranty for the original purchaser, and transferable 50 dollar replacement. You break it in a car door, and are the 4th owner - send it and 50 bucks in, and a new one will find it's way to your doorstep. 

That rod can do just about all but the heavy baits. Large spinnerbaits and deep cranks aren't practical on it, but it is a killer plastics rod. For awhile, it was my only rod (knowing I would be limited for awhile, I took folks advice to get it, and am glad I did). Excellent light jig rod. Good shakeyhead rod. Real nice jerkbait rod. Fishes senkos with the best of them (and I have a 'technique specific' senko rod to compare it to - same for jerkbaits). Real nice all around rod. Feather light - relatively durable as well. Mine has been put through the ringer. American made too.

I have a Daiwa Viento on mine, and they pair well together. If you can afford the 135 for the Revo STX that Russ posted, get it. It is an excellent real, although not American made. It is my most recent reel, and I am hoping to get a few more of them soon.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 22, 2009)

My favorite rod in my arsenal is the falcon low rider, All tho, Id be more apt to look at the skeete reese if i was replacing any. I dont throw a spinning reel at all either, they do have there place for sure, But if i wanna fish 1' off the boat with a slip bobber, Ill just let it drop off the end off the baitcaster myself...


----------

